# Digital Hydrometer



## adz1179 (19/9/12)

this seemed really cool until i saw the price :angry: 





http://www.tequipment.net/SBS-3500.html?Source=Shopping


----------



## cat007 (19/9/12)

Wow that is awesome - but holy crap the price!


----------



## 2much2spend (19/9/12)

anyone for a bulk buy? :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/9/12)

A bulk buy of 10 or more and each unit will come with a free bottle of _air_ for calibration purposes.

Tests Lead Acid batteries :blink:


----------



## mondestrunken (19/9/12)

adz1179 said:


> this seemed really cool until i saw the price :angry:



Probably the same as when the first digital watch came out.

Just wait 10 years or so and we'll all have one.


----------



## roller997 (19/9/12)

mondestrunken said:


> Probably the same as when the first digital watch came out.
> 
> Just wait 10 years or so and we'll all have one.



I suspect the number of digital watches required is a touch larger than the number of hydrometers required so it may not quite drop to a level where everyone will have one.

Would be nice if it came down to below $30.....


----------



## sponge (19/9/12)

adz1179 said:


> this seemed really cool until i saw the price :angry:



pretty much loose change...

whats a cheeky 4.5k between friends..?


----------



## kcurnow (19/9/12)

This is what most commercial brewers use, awesome and awesomely expensive


----------



## MHB (19/9/12)

They arent exactly new; I have an old one that I picked up very second hand, the 4th decimal place is handy and the ATC but this one is so old (built 05/93) they dont support it any more.
I think the odds of the price coming down dramatically in the next few years are low.
Mark
View attachment 57234
View attachment 57235


----------



## kelbygreen (19/9/12)

well its made for acid so I guess sticking a long tube into a battery is alot safer then tipping heaps of liquid out into the hydrometer tube to drop a hydrometer into lol


----------



## mkj (19/9/12)

How do they work? Same as a normal one but with electronic position measurement, or some other effect?

Edit: ah, read it a bit more, "oscillating U-tube technology" sounds like it uses momentum of the fluid or something


----------



## bum (19/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> A bulk buy of 10 or more and each unit will come with a free bottle of _air_ for calibration purposes.


http://www.thatsnerdalicious.com/news/cann...eballs-anymore/


----------



## MHB (20/9/12)

Dry air is used as a calibration standard; I think Andrew was making a very subtle joke that demonstrates his familiarity with this type of device.
This type of density meter is described here in Wikipedia, you can see the u-tube in the picture I posted.
Mark


----------



## bum (20/9/12)

Wow. Thanks for explaining that...


----------



## Edak (22/9/12)

Brewnut said:


> This is what most commercial brewers use, awesome and awesomely expensive


Really? Cool...

I know for a fact that several breweries around the country use devices far less expensive than the one mentioned in the OP. 

The company I work for sells these to breweries nation wide.

http://www.bellinghamandstanley.com/ltd/op...mmon_specs.html

I understand that it is a refractometer and not a hydrometer, so perhaps they have both devices.

I also have one of the above and it is marvellous!


----------

